# Navigon et ses favoris



## wip (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour 

Je profite de IOS 7 pour étudier mes applications et je remarque que j'ai un souci sur Navigon...
Si j'arrive bien à sauvegarder des favoris, je n'arrive absolument pas à les retrouver. Ou dois-je les chercher ?
Je vois sur le net que certains parlent de "liste de favoris", mais je ne vois pas du tout ou elle est...

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Wip


----------



## Larme (19 Septembre 2013)

En analysant ces 2 screenshots :
http://a1.mzstatic.com/eu/r30/Purpl...e22-e269-cfce-61b869ef85aa/screen568x568.jpeg
http://a5.mzstatic.com/eu/r30/Purpl...f1a-0a02-c013-bf919eee980c/screen480x480.jpeg

Il faut aller dans More/Mes destinations sur iPhone.


----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse Larme 

C'est effectivement ce que j'avais fini par conclure, mais ça fonctionne bizarrement chez moi.
Quand je vais dans "coordonnées", que je donne un "point GPS", et qu'ensuite, je veux l'enregistrer dans "Favoris" (C'est ecrit commpe ça dans le menu), il me demande de mettre un nom et ensuite je peux appuyer sur "enregistrer". Si je le fais, ça ne sauvegarde rien du tout (ou alors, j'ai pas trouvé ou).
Mais, si je lance la navigation, là, effectivement, ca va sauvegarder le point GPS dans "Mes destinations". Par contre, il n'aura pas de nom...

Bref, j'ai l'impression que le logiciel n'est pas bien fignolé à ce niveau là...


----------



## phil3 (9 Octobre 2013)

Dans l'écran d'accueil, lorsque tu cliques sur favoris, tu accèdes à la liste des destinations récentes. En haut de cette liste, à droite, il y a le mot "récentes". Si tu glisses ce mot vers le bas, tu découvres la liste de favoris au dessus.

Rassure toi moi aussi je l'ai cherché un moment.


----------



## wip (9 Octobre 2013)

phil3 a dit:


> Dans l'écran d'accueil, lorsque tu cliques sur favoris, tu accèdes à la liste des destinations récentes. En haut de cette liste, à droite, il y a le mot "récentes". Si tu glisses ce mot vers le bas, tu découvres la liste de favoris au dessus.
> 
> Rassure toi moi aussi je l'ai cherché un moment.


Bonjour 

Quand tu dis "Dans l'écran d'accueil, lorsque tu cliques sur favoris", je suis un peu ennuyé car je n'ai pas de "favoris" sur l'ecran d'acceuil, mais un "destination". Et effectivement, j'ai fini par y trouver une liste de favoris grâce à tes indications !
Merci donc ! 
Par contre, ce matin, impossible d'accéder à) mes "destinations". Le téléchargement pédale dans la choucroute...


----------



## phil3 (9 Octobre 2013)

Effectivement, je me suis trompé mais c'est bien ce que tu as fait.


----------



## wip (10 Octobre 2013)

wip a dit:


> Par contre, ce matin, impossible d'accéder à mes "destinations". Le téléchargement pédale dans la choucroute...


Hier soir, toujours pareil, toujours bloqué pour accéder à mes fovaoris sur le Cloud depuis IOS7 . Par contre, pas de problème sur IOS6...


----------

